# Dosing Ferts in a low tech tank questions.



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Follow the instructions on the bottle.

What light did get? The 18W?


----------



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

epicfish said:


> Follow the instructions on the bottle.
> 
> What light did get? The 18W?


No it's 18" 15 watt. I wonder if it's not enough light for the that plant.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

It should be enough light. Where did you get the Anubias? You sure that it was grown submerged?


----------



## KDahlin (Mar 12, 2007)

wantsome said:


> I have a 10 gallon with just a strip light and a 6500k bulb. It's been set up for a month and for the most part everythings been going well. But my Anubias Minima isnt doing too well. The leaves are starting to turn yellow around the edges and the tips are turning black. I figured it was a deficincy of some sort so I picked up some Flourish and Excel. I'm hoping to find some Seachem Trace tomarrow.
> 
> How often should I dose and how much?


The Flourish alone will provide your micro elements. I wouldn't get the Trace, it's basically water.


----------



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

lauraleellbp said:


> It should be enough light. Where did you get the Anubias? You sure that it was grown submerged?


Whats that?


----------



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

KDahlin said:


> The Flourish alone will provide your micro elements. I wouldn't get the Trace, it's basically water.


Good to know these ferts arent cheap.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

wantsome said:


> Good to know these ferts arent cheap.


You can save tons on ferts by buying a powdered trace element powder and mixing your own solution. Hydroponic stores sell trace element mix powders. You simply take about a tablespoon of powder and mix it into 250 ml distilled water. Shake well before dosing and dose about 4 ml per 10 gallon tank. IME, the only difference you may see is the price. When I dosed Fluorish Comprehensive and the home made powdered mix, there was no difference in performance. 

If you cannot find the trace element mix powder, you can order CSM+B on line
from Rex Grigg.
http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/ferts.html

Instructions on how to dose and mix a batch are here:
http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/dosing.html

The jury is really out on whether you need to dose ferts in a low tech tank. Many have had excellent results without dosing ferts. I think that it all has to do with stocking levels of your tank. I minimally stock my tanks, so I dose a pinch of phosphates, nitrates, potassium, calcium sulphate, epsom salts and a 2 ml(5 gallon) trace element mix liquid with every water change. My 5 gallon low tech tank has been up for about 8 months and is doing excellent as are the shrimp, otocat and recently added assassin snail.


----------



## Oscar17 (Dec 7, 2007)

Are you sure you're not covering the rhizome. Don't have any experience with A. Minima, but I've had an A. nana survive 8 wpg in a 13g for months without any fertz.

Are your other plants doing ok?


----------



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

Oscar17 said:


> Are you sure you're not covering the rhizome. Don't have any experience with A. Minima, but I've had an A. nana survive 8 wpg in a 13g for months without any fertz.
> 
> Are your other plants doing ok?


Yeah the rhizomes tied to some drift wood. I have a anubias nana thats fine from what I understand the minima isnt too different care wise.


----------



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

I started dosing Flourish and Excel today. I found a pic on the internet and it's identical to what happening to my plants. 

Anyone know what can cause this.


----------



## cap1384 (Jun 7, 2008)

possibly a lack of iorn


----------



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

cap1384 said:


> possibly a lack of iorn


Yeah I was thinking Iron or Potassium. But I have flourite which is high in Iron so I don't get it.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks like K to me.

With your level lighting they really should be getting enough K from the fish food/waste, though?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I read that the anubias do better in shaded areas. Why not give it a try for a while?

Off the bat it looks like sunburn to me. For the tip looks burned. Potasium deficiency has holes more in the middle of the leaves.

Check this link out about deficiencies. 
http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_nutrient.htm


----------



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

Hilde said:


> I read that the anubias do better in shaded areas. Why not give it a try for a while?
> 
> Off the bat it looks like sunburn to me. For the tip looks burned. Potasium deficiency has holes more in the middle of the leaves.
> 
> ...


You know I thought about that but I figured it's only a stip light. I think you might be right becuase the nana isnt directly under the light and it's doing better then the Minima which is. I'm gonna have to figure out how to decrease it maybe duck weed.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

After a long discussion with aaronorth found that ferts are necessary when the plants aren't receiving the light needed to grow as you want. So if most of your plants are growing good don't do anything.

http://www.barrreport.com/general-plant-topics/4768-k-rating-bulbs-plants-2.html?highlight=wavelength
(Click on the http)

This comment has been on my mind all day. I believe, from dealing with soft water, there are more reasons why plants may need ferts than the photons from the lights. For example Hygro sunset sometimes looses its pink color when Diy Co2 is added. Adding iron or Flourish comprehensive supplement brings the pink back. There are so many variables that can differ with each aquarium thus I don't think it possible to say you must add ferts.

Here is example of an aquarium, by mizu-chan, that doesn't have ferts added but has diy Co2. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...um/68755-20-gallon-long-journal-new-pics.html http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/d...g/DSC00993.png

I was just wonder what size is the bulb? For the wpg is based on T12 bulbs. 

Looking at the leaf again I think it might be lack of iron. Flourite can loose its iron when it gets old.


----------

